# Unusual Habits



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a mix that I picked up from a local pet shop (which was labelled hamster food, but they said it was okay for mice) and I tend to change the food pretty much daily or twice daily if they've all each a lot. However, most of the does seem to be kicking food out of the bowl and just eating the small stuff, wasting half of the food. And a few of them have taken to dumping the big bits in their water, making it filthy 2 minutes after I've cleaned it. They also bury the large bits and hide them in their beds.

Any suggestions as to what I should do? They're making my food run down at a dramatic rate and I'm not sure if they're eating properly. They seem to prefer the small seeds in the pack.

What should I try and buy as a replacement?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've witnessed the same when I was first starting out and didn't make my own mix. They don't really like a lot of the stuff in Hamster food I've found and honestly it's not that good for them. It would be more cost effectve to try to make your own.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wheat, safflower, Barley, Split Peas, millet, oats. I give a few food grade shelled peanuts, cranberries, and sunflower seeds too but not many as they are fattening. Some bird seeds have a lot of the base ingredients to start with but then you have to find the kind that doesn't have corn pieces. You can research the topic Food Mice Like which gives a hole range of foods you can give.


----------

